# From DJI website, Beach Volleyball video from Italy. Sunny.



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Enjoy a reminder of what Summer looks like.


----------



## maker (Oct 28, 2017)

Didn't realise men played beach volleyball as well!


----------

